# Do Upper strut mounts wear out easy?



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I've got my B13 Sentra lowered 1.5" w/Suspension Techniques Springs, KYB struts OEM stut bearings. 

My question is: 

Do you guys experience problems w/upper strut mounts. I have changed one already and have been told lowered cars are very hard on them and they wear out every few months.

Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You mean the torrington bearing that allows the strut shaft to turn in an otherwise solid mount?

The mount itself has no wear points, the bearing is really freaking simple and would be unlikely to fail unless you off-road rally.


----------

